# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Наш "Красный Октябрь"

## Maximillyan



----------


## Maximillyan

наш хор стал обладателем диплома 3 степени всероссийского конкурса детских хоров:

----------

